# عمليات التشكيل الحديثة



## عبد الكريم جليل (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
الملف التالي يحتوي على مجموعة من عمليات التشكيل الحديثة منها العمليات التي تستخدم القوالب ذات النقاط المتعددة (multi point dies)اي التي يمكن تغيير شكلها حسب شكل الشغلة وكذلك عمليات التشكيل بدون قالب (dieless forming )او (increamental forming وغيرها من الطرق


----------



## Abu Laith (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير .. وافنا بكل جديد


----------



## sam19815050 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## عبوقي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك خير


----------

